# ماهو ال Efi



## علي عباس جاسم (4 أغسطس 2008)

:33::33: الســـــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم



EFI هو Electronic Fuel Injection بمعنى حقن الوقود الالكتروني

كانت بدايات هذا النظام ما بعد 1984 حيث بدأت الفكرة بالاستعاضة عن المكربن (الكربريتر) باستخدام البخاخات وهنا جاء الطلب للعامل الالكتروني للتدخل فى عالمالمحركات وتنافست الشركات العالمية في إنتاج محركات بنظام تحكم الكتروني فتوالت الأفكار تباعا واخرج المصنعون العديد من الأفكار والابتكارات حتى أصبح التحكم الالكترونيبكامل هيكل السيارة (سرعات ناقل الحركة\المكيف\قفل الأبواب والنوافذ\بالونات الأمان ......)

إذا الفكرة من نظام(( EFI ))هو التحكم الالكتروني الكامل بعمل المحرك ودورانه والاحاطةبكل صغيرة وكبيرة في هيكل السيارة نفسها لكن ما يهمنا هو طريقة عمل حقن الوقود الالكتروني


طريقة عمل النظام الذي سأشرحه والقطع المكونة له مطابق للمحركات اليابانية والذي قد يختلف قليلا في بعض القطع عن أنظمة المحركات الأخرى.نبدأ بالصو 






*النظام العام للبخاخ خروجة من تانكي البانزين حتى وصولة الى البخاخ



​*2
*صورة توضيحية لدخول البانزين عن طريق البخاخ الى راس المحرك​*




*الصورة تبين عملية البخ داخل البساتم (( طريقة كونسبت))*


*===============================================*

*علي عباس جاسم *


*عراق ميكاترونيكس *
*.*​


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا ...موضوع مشوق حقا... جزاك الله خيرا

:78::78::78:​


----------

